# My "Slice Story"....



## Nolan386 (Sep 18, 2007)

Im 24 just started to play golf about 2 weeks ago...Iam consistently hitting my irons straight but ever so slightly to the right. Iam using a starter set of Tommy Armours 845s oversized deep cavity back to learn to play with. Someone suggested to me that i should get them "bent" 2 degrees upright to help straighten my ball flight out. I usually address the ball about 2 balls to the right my my zipper when i hit irons, and hit a 6 iron 175-185 yards. Does the bend thing sound right? or should i just leave the clubs the way they are and adjust to it?

Now as for my driver iam using some cheapo wilson 460 cc 10.5 degree driver where my slice is pretty bad. I hit the ball straight probably 4 out of 10 drives and around 285-295 yds, and the other 6 it will go to the right. I just purchased a new taylor made r7 DRAW, 10.5 deg, regular flex shaft. Someone told me the draw factor will help me straighten out my drives. But will my ball start going to the left if i ever fix my slice? 

My last and final question is shaft flex's. Im 6'2 200 pounds, and when i went to the local pro shop to hit some drivers and irons, his machine said my swing speed was 95-102. What type of shaft should i use. regular flex, stiff, xtra stiff, or is it really just a personal preference?

thnx for your time and read of my questions,

Nolan

Sarasota, Florida.


----------

